# Anyone have any suggestions for DIY arrow wraps?



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Interested in trying some wraps to ease fletching removal.

Anyone know of a source for clear or maybe black "sticker" material that is thin enough and sticky enough to use for wraps?

I could care less about designs or cresting. Just want to make it as easy as possible to re-fletch.

*Not looking for advice on glues or tools or chemicals.* I have tried them all from carpet knives to pocket knives utility knives to Zip Strip tools to chemicals. Some work better than others. 

Just want to give wraps a try and form my own opinion of them vs. other methods.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

cca wraps $5 for a set of 18 shipped. Here is a link the thread with prices http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1050952 

Not sure if you can buy the vinyl for that price .Drop Jeff a message he'll help you out.


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

Find a sign maker in your area. Get some scraps from them to experiment with.

3M is one of the largest, but not only supplier of vinal used for signs, and arrow wraps.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

There is a sign shop where I work.

Figured vinyl would be a little thick / heavy but apparently not if that is the standard.

I know the lady that runs the sign shop. I will check with her.  thanks for the suggestion.

Also, on the solid wraps for $5 shipped for 18 thanks for that option too. Pretty cheap. That will be hard to beat.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

You are going to love the lady at the sign shop. You can get all different colors of scraps. I have been using sign scraps for a few years. If you want reflective wraps you can get the red or white reflective tape at the automotive stores, it is a little thick but works well if you super glue the seam to keep it from trying to come loose. I use blazer vanes so I only need a 3"x1" piece to make an arrow wrap.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1037543 in this thread it is explained what type of vinyl you need and what type of printer you have to use.


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

That's what I'm using right now.

Depends on the type, some are not as soft as the printed ones.

I've been using sign vynil for over 6 motnhs now, with really good results.


----------



## beyo (Nov 16, 2009)

3M vinyl tape 1 1/2 in wide. Found in many hardware stores.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Sign lady hooked me up with enough scrap black vinyl today to wrap several dozen arrows.

Cut the first piece a little bit ago and just fletched up my first arrow.

Very easy to apply. Seems to stick well.

Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Krealitygroup (Dec 18, 2012)

Bump. I just use packing tape


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

I use reflective tape lose an arrow go back after dark with a flashlight and it sticks out like a diamond in a goats butt lol


----------



## UKNick (Apr 20, 2012)

I see lots of inkjet printable clear adhesive film in A4 size for cheap… would that not work? and print just fine? something like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-A4-Ink...ts-70mic-/321225381852?_trksid=p2054897.l4276

or this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Printable...0-Sheets-/300639484260?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

70 micron acetate ok?

this stuff - http://www.homecrafts.co.uk/buy-transfer-adhesive-film-j017b/?gclid=CJHR8KbdzboCFRMftAodygsAaQ is thinner, a transfer so would not probably aid fletching removal at all and maybe weaken bond to shaft but might be nice for cresting without adding virtually any weight or spine.

The new arrows I just ordered have PSE and BOW MADNESS all over them but are perfect spec without wraps so I might use that stuff to just customise the appearance. I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to find a camo pattern or wood grain to print on it. could be a lot of fun.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

check out one stringer arrow wraps. i think the solids colors are like 6-doz.for $12.00. a good guy to deal with.


----------



## audioshooter (Oct 16, 2012)

Any one tried heat shrink tubing?


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

pernluc said:


> I use reflective tape lose an arrow go back after dark with a flashlight and it sticks out like a diamond in a goats butt lol


Now that's funny and useful :thumbs_up


----------



## newells (Oct 31, 2006)

pernluc said:


> I use reflective tape lose an arrow go back after dark with a flashlight and it sticks out like a diamond in a goats butt lol


Great idea!! Any particular brand or dimensions?


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

clean room tape works great only in white. and doesnt leave a sticky mess whe you redo


----------



## elpepe25 (Dec 7, 2006)

i use reflective tape from walmart. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Duck-Brand-White-Reflective-Tape-1.5-x-30/17018153


----------



## oubackman (Feb 14, 2006)

Reflective tape is OK and does help in finding arrow in the dark. I have changed to all fluorescent tape as it is lighter & is easier to find in daylight and a whole lot easier at night with a black light. My feathers or vanes adhere to the neon type wraps much better as well.

Lance


----------



## eugenec (Sep 27, 2011)

1.5 mil thick 1" chrome tape from ebay. Cheap and works perfectly.


----------

